# Lowryder breeding



## imsoborednow (Oct 1, 2007)

Wasssupp .....

Got me a couple of lowryders from a friend a while ago....

Got a question about pollenation....

I got 1 of each sex hoping to invest in some seed manufacture .....

The plants I got are the Docs F1 's...an I wanna know when to pollenate the female?.....

The male flowered a few weeks back....I caught most of the pollen on some foodwrap film....folded it up and kept it in the dark...

Now the female lowryder is just beginning to flower...its got a main bud bout the size of a quarter ...if I pollenate it now will I get as many seeds as if I were to pollenate when the bud is bigger..........
and while Im asking.....When is it too late to pollenate.... 

I know some of you have done this before but either Im blind/and/or/too lazy to find any thread relating.........:ignore:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 1, 2007)

Let her bud for 2 weeks then pollinate using a fine paintbrush


----------



## Hick (Oct 1, 2007)

..1 pistil + 1 grain of pollen = 1 seed


----------



## marcnh (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah this thread is old, but it's about Lowryder crosses, which is what I want to do.
In one of my cannibas books it says you need 4-5 weeks for good seeds.  I would say one to three weeks into flower for max seed production.  Depends how many seeds you want.  When I made seeds from LR x LR I noticed that any new pistal formation after I took the male away was sensimilla.
So it seems that you can pollinate early then let them grow and you will get seeds as well as sensimilla.
So, I'll ask some questions of my own, rather than start a new thread, thanks in advance: (lets say I want a WW cross)
Has anyone done a LR cross?  
Was the autoflowering trait present when you grew out your cross?
Should I do female LR x male WW or reverse?
Any and all comments/advice appreciated...


----------



## Brouli (Feb 4, 2008)

hahaha Hick always the same how udoing big papa ? about so called F1 from Doc thats **  i try and i didnt work for me i did everything from beginnig (santa Maria) , after i got real autoflowring  F1's  i crossed with Ultra Haze#1 and i got autoflowering    strain  which i called LilBustard couse its insane , i let try it to all people i know and they called one hit-er quiter  its really awesome, and yes like Hick stated many times before you will not get as much o any LOW  mix . but i grow it with one 15w CFL of cool white for 2 weeks and 13w regulart (2700k)  cfl and i got 30g of dry weight plant was 21inches tall as of right now freiend of mine is growing 5 plants under 1000 Hps and i will tell you about results. 
My mix give u  way more then original Lowryder#2 from joint doctor.


----------

